# Post box rental



## Cuttlefish (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm finally moving to Frankfurt in a few weeks and am still catching up on things that I probably should have known before.

I hadn't appreciated that a name has to be on a postbox or letters will be returned. We dont yet know if the 2-3 month rent we are going to do will allow us to have our name on the postbox. If this doesnt work out, we have tried contacting Deutsche Post but apparently you can't rent a postbox without having an address...with a postbox in it. This seems a bit Kafkaesque.

Does anyone know if there are alternative places that allow you to rent a post box or if there is poste restante system where I can get post sent to me c/o a specific Post Office and just come and collect every few days?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Cuttlefish said:


> I'm finally moving to Frankfurt in a few weeks and am still catching up on things that I probably should have known before.
> 
> I hadn't appreciated that a name has to be on a postbox or letters will be returned. We dont yet know if the 2-3 month rent we are going to do will allow us to have our name on the postbox. If this doesnt work out, we have tried contacting Deutsche Post but apparently you can't rent a postbox without having an address...with a postbox in it. This seems a bit Kafkaesque.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are alternative places that allow you to rent a post box or if there is poste restante system where I can get post sent to me c/o a specific Post Office and just come and collect every few days?


Is it just for receiving mail while you are in temporary accommodation?

If so, just add a line, either:

bei [name on postbox] or

c/o [name on postbox]


----------

